#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Ειδική προσομοίωση

## Balance

Σε μια στατική μελέτη στο ισόγειο έχω μια τεράστια βεράντα. Δεν είναι μπαζωμένη, απλά υπάρχει η δυνατότητα στήριξης σε πέτρινο τοίχο όπως φαίνεται στο αρχιτεκτονικό 
 Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω αρμό μεταξύ της βεράντας και του υπόλοιπου κτιρίου και να το παρουσιάσω σαν ανεξάρτητο κομμάτι του φορέα; 
Σκέφτομαι να το προσομοιώσω στο FESPA σαν δοκάρι που στηρίζει τους 2.5μ και 2.5μ. περίπου προβόλους.
1). Ποιός είναι ο κατάλληλος τρόπος να προσομοιωθεί;
2). Θα έχω κάποιο θέμα με την πολεοδομία;

----------


## noutsaki

πώς σκέφτεσαι να το κατασκευάσεις?

----------


## Balance

@*terry*: από κάτω περνάει τοίχωμα υπερυψομένου υπογείου

----------


## noutsaki

δηλαδή στην πραγματικότητα δεν θα είναι πρόβολος, αλλά μια τετραέρειστη που πατάει και σε τοιχείο υπογείου ?? κατάλαβα καλά ??
Αν το μόνο μέλημα είναι πως θα το δείξεις στην πολεοδομία, το δείχνεις και με φουρούσια και επί πέτρινου τοίχου, ίσως και τα δύο είναι ακόμη καλύτερο.

----------


## Balance

Το τοίχωμα του υπογείου βρίσκεται σε απόσταση 4.35μ. από το άκρο της βεράντας.
Σκέφτομαι να παρεμβάλεται αρμός δηλαδή να ξεχωρίζει όλη η βεράντα σε σχέση με το υπόλοιπο κτίριο και τους αμφίπλευρους προβόλους να τους προσομοιώσω είτε ότι στηρίζονται σε τοίχωμα υπογείου το οποίο έχει επενδυθεί με την πέτρα που φαίνεται στο αρχιτεκτονικό.

Παραθέτω και την όψη για καλύτερη εικόνα και μία πληρέστερη κάτοψη

----------


## noutsaki

εγώ βλέπω τριέρειστη πλάκα που εδράζεται σε τοιχείο και δοκούς - προβόλους. θα έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον να μας πεις τι εντατικά μεγέθη και οπλισμούς σου κατεβάζει...
Αρμό πώς να κάνεις??οι δοκοί δεν είναι σε συνέχεια με το τοιχείο?? το τοιχείο του υπογείου δεν είναι τμήμα του κτιρίου?? θα βγάλεις άλλο τοιχείο έξω από το υπόγειο?? διευκρίνισε λίγο με σαφήνεια τα δομικά στοιχεία και θα πάμε μετά στο προσομοίωμα.. πάντα καλοπροαίρετα φίλε!!

----------


## Balance

@noutsaki: Κανένα πρόβλημα φίλε. Το περίγραμμά της κατασκευής ακολουθεί την εστιγμένη γραμμή. Στη κάτω μεριά είναι προβόλος περίπου 2μ. που στηρίζεται στο τοιχείο υπογείου, το οποίο και ακολουθεί την εστιγμένη γραμμή. Στη συνέχεια "περνάμε" σε ένα μεγάλο εξώστη που δε μπορεί να αναληφθεί σαν πρόβολος κατά τη διεύθυνση του τοιχείου του υπογείου γιατί έχει άνοιγμα 4.35μ. Κάθετα στη διεύθυνση αυτή περνάει ένα πετρόχτιστο τοιχείο που θα απότελεί τη στήριξη των αμφιπροβόλων. Στην κάτοψη φαίνεται η προεξοχή του και το άλλο άκρο θα πλησιάζει στο τοιχείο υπογείου, όπου εκεί σκέφτομαι να παρεμβάλεται αρμός.

----------


## Balance

@*terry*: Με σιπλό κλίκ πάνω στην εικόνα, άνοιγμα σε άλλο παράθυρο κι έπειτα ctrl και + γίνεται πιό ευανάγνωστη και μεγενθυμένη η εικόνα.

----------


## Balance

@*terry* : Ναι για την τοιχοποία, ανεβάζω μια φώτο με τα υποστυλώματα

----------


## Balance

Ο ξυλότυπος υπογείου είναι από μπετό, οι φέροντες τοίχοι πατάνε επί του εδάφους και το μπαλκόνι πατάει στα τοιχώματα υπογείου και στο φέροντα τοίχο που εφάπτεται στο τοίχωμα υπογείου.

----------


## Balance

Δεν έχω το module για φέρουσα τοιχοποιία και σκεφτόμουν, αν και πως θα μπορούσα να το προσομοιώσω με τοίχωμα υπογείου και να το λύσω.

----------


## Balance

Αντί για φέρουσα σκεφτόμουνα να την έβαζα σαν τοίχωμα στη στάθμη του υπογείου και να το έδειχνα σαν εξωτερική επένδυση με πέτρα.

----------

